# Was Bastelt Ihr selbst



## Harry333 (14. März 2016)

Hallo

mache mal den Anfang, nachdem mir ein fertiger Rutenständer zu teuer ist habe ich für 1,- Euro mir einen fürs Anglerzimmer gebaut.

Material

Bretter kostenlos vom Sperrmüll
Farbe und Schrauben 1,- Euro
Platz für 11 Ruten


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

gebastelt wäre zu viel gesagt, aber so einfach wie genial -


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> gebastelt wäre zu viel gesagt, aber so einfach wie genial -



Sensationell !
 Brilliant !

 Stellt sich nur die Frage: 
 Stockholm oder Oslo nächstes Jahr


----------



## lurchi19 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> gebastelt wäre zu viel gesagt, aber so einfach wie genial



Ist es etwa ein...... ein SCHWAMM?


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

jau, nur ´n schwamm an ´ner kordel - vor ein paar jahrzehnten im blinker entdeckt, als es da nicht nur werbung/kaufempfehlungen, sondern tatsächlich auch noch günstige tipps gab.
ideal für die meisten ufer, ohne gleich ein bad, oder ein gebrochenes körperteil zu riskieren, wenn man sein futter anrühren, oder sich die hände säubern möchte.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jau, nur ´n schwamm an ´ner kordel - vor ein paar jahrzehnten im blinker entdeckt, als es da nicht nur werbung/kaufempfehlungen, sondern tatsächlich auch noch günstige tipps gab.
> ideal für die meisten ufer, ohne gleich ein bad, oder ein gebrochenes körperteil zu riskieren, wenn man sein futter anrühren, oder sich die hände säubern möchte.



Pass auf, bald gibt es das von den namhaften Firmen auch. Den *Quick Match Power Sponge*!


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Andal schrieb:


> Pass auf, bald gibt es das von den namhaften Firmen auch. Den *Quick Match Power Sponge*!


wundern würde mich das absolut nicht...


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Der Knoten ist schwer kopierbar. Da merkt man, dass das Teil bis ins kleinste Detail funktionell durchdacht ist!

Ernsthaft? Gute Idee!


----------



## Andal (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

So ein kleines 1 Ltr. Eimerchen mit 4 m Schnur habe ich immer dabei. Trägt nicht auf und ist auch immer recht praktisch, wenn man mal Wasser schöpfen muss.


----------



## BauschaumBiber (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

:-D mein Bruder hat mich ausgelacht als ich mit meinem kleinen 500ml sto Eimer und ner Strippe ans Wasser gekommen bin um mir Wasser zu schöpfen . Gott sei dank gibt es gleichgesinnte


----------



## Andal (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Tja... so vordergründig alberne Sachen entwickeln oft erst auf den zweiten Blick einen wahren Wert. So ein Eimerchen im Boot hat auch so manches Mannüber-Bord-Manöver erspart. Pinkeln muss jeder irgendwann einmal!


----------



## Clasher (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*











Das ist mein zuletzt beendetes Projekt, soll zum Heizen eines Planschbeckens verwendet werden.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Breamhunter (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Andal schrieb:


> Pass auf, bald gibt es das von den namhaften Firmen auch. Den *Quick Match Power Sponge*!



Bitte sehr :vik:
Erinnert mich an den Eimer-Trööt


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Bitte sehr :vik:
> Erinnert mich an den Eimer-Trööt


sehr geil - vielen dank - made my day - siebzehnfuffzich - 
:vik:

ich geh am stock...


----------



## Andal (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> sehr geil - vielen dank - made my day - siebzehnfuffzich -
> :vik:
> 
> ich geh am stock...



Dafür hat er aber ein Design... tres 'übsch.... und aus Fronkreisch ist er auch noch! #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Andal schrieb:


> Dafür hat er aber ein Design... tres 'übsch.... und aus Fronkreisch ist er auch noch! #6


hast ja recht, aus mir spricht der blanke neid - her mit dem teil!!!!


----------



## Andal (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Oui... die Schwamm, die so schön riecht nach Vo...., äh Fisch!


----------



## pietspencer (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst -> ALLES!*

Salve,

jo...ich habe da auch paar Sachen selber gebaut.
Guckt ihr hier:

www.wallerpiet.de

Da könnte für jeden was dabei sein 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Fragezeichen (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Stopfen für Hülsen von Steckruten aus Heisskleber. Sind nicht hübsch aber absolut funktionell und die Herstellung ist idiotensicher. Wenn die doch mal verloren gehen hab ich in einer Minute nen neuen gemacht.

Generell alles mögliche aus Heisskleber, seit ich vor Ewigkeiten mal ein paar Kilo kostenlos bekam: besagte Stopfen, "Sbirolinos" (sinkt übrigens und eigentlich auch idiotensicher, aber super lästig zu bohren). Hab sogar mal kleine halbdurchsichtige "Wobbler" und "Zocker" draus geschnitzt aber nix gefangen und die Idee verworfen (blödes Material dafür)...man könnte sicher noch 100 andere Sachen draus basteln.

Das Zeug muss halt irgendwie weg, reicht bestimmt bis ins nächste Leben...daher sind das öfters mal so halbgare Ideen aus der Langeweile heraus, einfach um die Finger beim fernsehen zu beschäftigen oder so.

Als nächstes stehen bewegliche Jigköpfe aufm Programm, aber ganz normal aus Blei und Draht, kein Heisskleber 

Das altbekannte Rutentransportrohr aus HT-Rohr natürlich.

Sonstiger Kleinkram...müssen nicht immer schicke Federn oder Skirts an nen Drilling wenn man nen Zusatzreiz will. Zur Not tuts auchn bissel gefunde Folie von irgendeiner Verpackung schnell drangefummelt am Wasser, oder nen Pfeifenreiniger rumwickeln. Man kann alles mögliche mal schnell halbherzig hinrotzen...muss ja nicht für die Ewigkeit sein.


----------



## Dakarangus (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ruten transportrohr aus HT für Norwegen
Alle Vorfächer fürs Meeresangeln
Stahlvorfächer für Hecht
Drachkowitsch systeme
Rollenwartung komplett


----------



## jobo61 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hallo hier das Ergeniss von meiner Wochenend's Arbeit.
Meine uralten Drennam Waggler wieder repariert, Löcher und Risse abgedichtet, abgeschliffen ,neu , und altersgerechte 
Sichtmarkierungen aufgebracht.
Ist zwar nix neues gebaut oder erfunden, bin trotzdem stolz, die sind echt schön geworden. Noch neu austarieren, dann dürfen sie wieder mit ans Wasser#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

mehr oder weniger meine Unterfangkescher.
Weil ich noch nix brauchbares zu kaufen bekommen habe.
Alles zerbröselt irgendwann an den klappgelenken, einmal ist mir beim keschern eines mittleren wallers an einer 2 m Spundwand einfach der gesamt kescherkopf vom stiel gerutscht.
Seither kauf ich nur noch das Netz und bau den rest selbst.
ist zwar etwas scherer aber hält.

ansonsten alle Köder ausser  gummi. blinker, spinner, wobbler, fliegen.
meine no-knots auch, aus edelstahldraht.

auch 2 fliegenrollen hab ich mal gefertigt, aber da bin ich davon.
auch vom rutenbau bzw ruten zusammenbau.
mit der bohrmaschine verdrillte fliegenvorfächer mach ich auch nicht mehr.

und meine messer bau ich selbst.

ich glaub das wars.


----------



## toddy (23. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Thema Heisskleber war gerade

Habe heue meine ersten Jigköpfe damit hergestellt.
Giesse normalerweise Blei in Aluform aber UL. Köpfe zb zum Pilken
kann man super damit machen-und das nachdem ich 3 Taage über den einfachsten Weg nachgedacht hatte!!
Die wiegen nun 1 gr bei Hakengrösse3/0 ( Mustad).

Wenns einen interessiert mache ich Fotos.

MFG TODDY#h#h


----------



## magut (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Na klar zeig her#6
heißt das, dass du die jigs in deinen Alu formen machst? 
hält der Kleber da nicht die Form zusammen? 
LG
Mario


----------



## NaabMäx (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi,
hab eine Rute samt Rolle ans andere Ufer geworfen, um einen Hänger lösen zu können. Dabei ist der Rollenhalter (Steg zur Befestigung an der Rute abgebrochen. (Weis, - echt blödes vorgehen) aber was versucht man nicht alles um das kostengünstigen Takle zu retten.
Mach auch viel selber. Hatte aber bis Dato noch keine vernünftige Idee das Teil wieder so zu flicken, das es auch brachbar ist. Das Gehäuse neu kauf will ich nicht. Wie schauts bei euch mit der herausforderung aus? 

mfg
NM


----------



## Fragezeichen (25. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Muss die Rolle wieder abgenommen werden können? Sonst einfach wie einen Rutenring dranfummeln, nur in grob, also richtig straff mit ner Paketschnur (oder Ähnlichem) umwickeln und 2K-Epoxy drüber. Sollte wenn mans anständig macht ewig halten. 

Wenn man irgendwelche Naturfasern nimmt, die sich nass etwas strecken lassen und beim Trocknen wieder zusammenziehen hälts evt. sogar ohne Epoxy. So hamse doch schon vor 1000en Jahren Speerspitzen und sowas befestigt.

Wenn die wieder ab soll und das nicht ganz so urzeitlich sein soll, mach lieber mal ein Bild und stells rein, dann fällt vielleicht jemandem was weniger endgültiges ein.

Gibt auch Schrumpflauch in großen Durchmessern, der relativ dick ist, könnte auch halten und lässt sich mitm Messer auch wieder spurlos entfernen.


----------



## zokker (25. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ich glaube NaabMäx hat den Rollenfuß seiner Stationärrolle abgebrochen. Ohne weitere Infos und Bilder kann man da nicht helfen._ Ich antworte da mal mit Goethe " Wenn du eine weise Antwort verlangst, musst du vernünftig fragen".

Ach so, selber machen: zZ Ostereier ...
_


----------



## Fattony (25. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

http://www.amazon.de/QuikSteel-Metall-Modellierbare-Spezial-Reparaturmasse-Stahl/dp/B005554WUO/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458896164&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Power+Steel+Knetmasse


Für den Rollenfuß evt. ? Als Basis und dann noch eine Zusatzbefestigung mit Schrumpfschlauch?

Mache ziemlich viel mit dem Zeug, wenn man genug Ideen hat kann man fast alles damit reparieren. Bohren und Gewinde reindrehen ist auch möglich.


----------



## west1 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

ich bastel grad ein paar Wobbler.


----------



## Fragezeichen (25. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Aso, dachte der Halter an der Rute wär gebrochen, nicht der Rollenfuß...ist irgendwie auch schwer verständlich wie er das beschreibt.


----------



## toddy (28. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

So Moin.
Nun die Bildervon den Jigköpfen in Kunststoff.
Eddingaugen funktionieren--Nagellack zum verschönern --- geht auch ganz gut.
Gegossen in 7,5 (Blei) Form von DO IT (USA).
Trennmittel Silikonhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/vick.giföl.


----------



## pietspencer (29. März 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Salve,

hier ein Bissanzeiger zum feedern
(auch mit sehr steifen Ruten).

http://www.wallerpiet.de/Feedern_Bissanzeiger.htm

Viel Spaß beim Nachbau.

Gruß
Piet


----------



## NaabMäx (3. April 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi,
Also, 
bin zu faul um die Rolle im Keller zu suchen.
hier eine Bildimprofisation.
Kann man sowas Retten ohne neues Gehäuse?

(Hi, Admin, kannst du mal machen, das man sieht was man hochgeladen hat.)
mfg
NM

Neuer versuch das drecks Dockumet hochzuladen.
Wieso geht kein *.docx dockument mit 180KB


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. April 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



pietspencer schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> hier ein Bissanzeiger zum feedern
> (auch mit sehr steifen Ruten).
> ...



Warum erinnert mich das direkt an den Lutz Hülße Anzeiger?


----------



## Andal (4. April 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Weil das alles im großen und ganzen eine sog. "butt mounted sprintip" ist. Die gab es schon vor weit über 50 Jahren.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi,
hab gerade eine Sitzkippe gebaut.
Man kann drauf Sitzen und Kippen.

mfg
NM


----------



## Knurrhahn 1971 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Die ist echt Cool !!! Habe auch so eine


----------



## wowa777 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ich besorg mir heute ne neue, meine hat den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## Selim (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Läuft auf Forelle sehr gut


----------



## Forellenberti (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

@ Selim.

was ist denn das für ein Teil, wie wendest Du es an?

Kannst Du den Bau näher beschreiben! Wäre nett.

Gruss Forellenberti


----------



## Onkelfester (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ich bau mir meine Bissanzeiger selbst.
Leere Kondenzmilchdose, ein paar Bleischrote oder Steinchen rein, damits klappert und einen Handtuchhalter oben drauf geklebt. 
Die Dose wird auf den Boden gestellt.
Die Schnur wird bei offenen Bügel um den Handtuchhalter gelegt und wenn ein Fischlein vorne zieht, kippt es die Dose um.
Man kann das Gewicht der Dose bei Strömung oder Wind einfach erhöhen, indem man Wasser reinfüllt. Dann klappert zwar nix mehr aber was solls?
Kosten ca. 50 Cent.


----------



## Selim (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Forellenberti schrieb:


> @ Selim.
> 
> was ist denn das für ein Teil, wie wendest Du es an?
> 
> ...


Hi Berti 
Ich binde erst 2 Plättchenhaken Größe 8 mit 0,22 fluorocarbon und schneide die sehne ca auf 20 cm ab. Ich binde sie an nem kleinen Wirbel (ist echt nervig und zeitintensiv, da es aber sehr fängig ist, ist es die Mühe wert). Binde mit der selbe fluorocarbon an der Wirbel Ende, (meine Vorfächer sind ca 2,50 Meter lang),  dazu nehme ich eine meist grüne Perle, danach fädel ich die Sehne durch den Spinnerblattbügel, Schlaufe für die Karabiner und fertig ist es. 
Gruß


----------



## Selim (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ups sorry glatt vergessen zu beschreiben wie ich es anwende. Eigentlich gewöhnlich spinnen wie mit einem Spinner oder Powerbait, ich schalte eine Sbirolino dazwischen.


----------



## Stumbe (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Andal schrieb:


> Pass auf, bald gibt es das von den namhaften Firmen auch. Den *Quick Match Power Sponge*!


Ich hab es zwar nicht für möglich gehalten und musste mir erstmal die Augen reiben.... im Regal meines Angelgeschäfts lag von Sensas genau so ein Schwamm mit Kordel. Hab leider nicht auf den Preis geguckt, aber das nächste mal achte ich drauf.... genial


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Stumbe schrieb:


> Ich hab es zwar nicht für möglich gehalten und musste mir erstmal die Augen reiben.... im Regal meines Angelgeschäfts lag von Sensas genau so ein Schwamm mit Kordel. Hab leider nicht auf den Preis geguckt, aber das nächste mal achte ich drauf.... genial


jau, den hatte breamhunter doch schon gepostet - :m

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-s...14&gclid=CIb7r7unw8sCFdIV0wodbTQKFA#af=393314


----------



## Stumbe (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ah sorry, hab ich übersehen....


----------



## Slick (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hab gerade mein Echolot auf verstärkt.Test folgt.






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kurbel (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Dropschotbleie
 nach Gewicht zuschneiden, Knoten auf die Schnur für die gewünschte Tiefe, Aquariumschlauch auf die Schnur schieben und Blei fixieren.
Fertig.


----------



## bernie (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Dropschotbleie
> nach Gewicht zuschneiden, Knoten auf die Schnur für die gewünschte Tiefe, Aquariumschlauch auf die Schnur schieben und Blei fixieren.
> Fertig.



Geniale Idee!!! #6


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Was haltet Ihr von diesen hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/6x-Fellmaus-...147074?hash=item3d13708842:g:pGAAAOSwr7ZW2YUK ?
 Stahlvorfach /Haken und mit der Ködernadel aufziehen,
 eventuell noch ausbleien und fertig ist die Spinnfliege(Maus)
 Das schreit nach einem Versuch.
 Die haben auch Federbüschel.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

@Bernie
 Gewalt ist keine Lösung, aber Terpentin.#6


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Terpentin.#6



Hau mir ab mit dem Zeug...
Das wurde mir auch mal als Aalmagnet empfohlen.
Mann, war das eine Stinkerei... 
Habe die Flasche noch im Keller stehen und werde mich hüten, nochmal am Deckel zu drehen...


----------



## bernie (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @Bernie
> Gewalt ist keine Lösung, aber Terpentin.#6


Ich dachte immer, das wäre ein LösungsMITTEL?!?!?!?!? |bigeyes

:q |wavey:


----------



## zokker (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hab eben mal an den Fischtöter von meinem Arbeitskollegen, der auch Angler ist, eine Spitze angebaut.


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Leute  wenn schon selbermachen dann stehe ich mehr auf so etwas


----------



## zokker (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

100 und 200 g Bleie gegossen. Morgen geht es weiter.


----------



## west1 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Im Moment so Zeugs.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Sehr fesch! #6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Daran versuche ich mich auch gerade


----------



## west1 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Daran versuche ich mich auch gerade



Die sehen gut aus!#6

Hier noch ein paar von heute.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Deine Abe auch#6

Habe als Kind schon gerne mit Murmeln und Perlen gespielt.


----------



## west1 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Deine Abe auch#6
> 
> Habe als Kind schon gerne mit Murmeln und Perlen gespielt.



die Scheibe vor dem Okto andersrum könnte besser kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nix neues gebaut oder erfunden, bin trotzdem stolz, die sind echt schön geworden. Noch neu austarieren, dann dürfen sie wieder mit ans Wasser#h


Ej, ich hab meine (komplett selbstgemachten u.a.) Posen doch noch gar nicht gepostet, oder hast Du die doch irgendwo gesehen? 

Feine Sache mit dem hellgrauen Anstrich! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hatte aber bis Dato noch keine vernünftige Idee das Teil wieder so zu flicken, das es auch brachbar ist. Das Gehäuse neu kauf will ich nicht. Wie schauts bei euch mit der herausforderung aus?


Die Stelle bekommst Du nicht wieder vernünftig hin, weil man da eben auch greifen muss.

Sinnvoller ist es, eine niedergewirtschaftete (verschraddelte) Rolle der Type bei ebay zu kaufen und das Gehäuse zu wechseln.
Wenn der abgebrochene Fuß eigentlich zu dünn geraten ist und wieder abbrechen könnte, hat man schon genug zu tun den, zu verstärken, mit einer Stahlschicht z.B., kleben+schrauben. 

Hab so'n Fall mit einer besonders schönen dicken großen Rolle ... hab jetzt eine E-Rolle für günstig gefunden und los gehts.


----------



## Schleie60 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi Ich bastle meine Schnursenkbleie selbst. GARDINENRÖLLCHEN ist die Lösung. Röllchen rausfriemeln,passende Schraube rein zB M5 hinten u vorn passende MUTTERN drauf bißchen Schrumpfschlauch über den Muttern fertig. Mein Mann ist begeistert bei ihm nehm ich die Braunen für Gardinenholzstangen,da kommen am Anfang u Ende ne Scheibe vor. |wavey:


----------



## Schleie60 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Sagt mir bitte mal jemand, wie ich hier ein Foto vom Handy reinkriege |bigeyes keine Ahnung. ;+


----------



## zokker (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Foto auf dem Handy aufrufen

Mit einem Fotoapparat abfotografieren

Nach Rossmann oder so gehen und entwickeln lassen

Dann das Foto einscannen 

ja dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter

aber irgendwie geht das so ... oder ... auch nicht|kopfkrat

Scheixx Computerkram


----------



## Schleie60 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi Zokker Man was für ein Murx. Müssen mir die Töchter mal im Sommer Bein fischen in Foto machen. Die Option Profilbild, da fängt alles an. Foto gleich dort reinbuxieren. |wavey:Sitze inna Firma schon viel am PC, aber dafür bin ich zu blöd. #c 
Wichtig is doch Fische fangen und Lecker zubereiten. 
Dir Alles Gute und schöne Feiertage. Melde mich wieder, wenn ich schlauer bin. |wavey:


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi Administrator,
bau doch mal so einen butten, dass, wenn man am Wasser mit seinem handy auf die Anglerborsdseite geht, nur zielen und den butten drücken muss um das reinzukriegen. 

Wie unser Programierer schon mal sagte: Das Problem ist nicht der PC, dass Problem steht vor dem PC. Es kann geholfen werden.
mfg
NM


----------



## Schleie60 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi ;+muss da dran bleiben, das Chaos geht ja weiter mit Bildern, die man rein setzen kann, wie man was gebastelt hat. Computer ist nicht meine wirkliche Welt. Nur weils sein muss. Euch alles Gute u Schöne Feiertage. |wavey:


----------



## Schleie60 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Glaubt mir, alles wird gut. #h#6


----------



## tozi (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi Schleie,
schick dir das Foto mit dem Smartphone/Handy als Mail auf deine Mailadresse.
Dort auf den PC speichern und dann hier hochladen....
es sei denn, du hast noch ein Handy mit Bakelit-Gehäuse.....
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## zandertex (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

ich bastele alles selbst,die letzte aktion war..........nen abzieher fürn radlager zu bauen.ok,hat nix mit angeln zu tun,aber hat funktioniert.:m


----------



## Schleie60 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi tozi  Danke für deine Erklärung, muß ich mal in Angriff nehmen. Dir Alles Gute und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Heute Abend hab ich mal ein paar Marabufedern verarbeitet.


----------



## Köppi67 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Das sieht schick aus! Lass es bloß nicht die Damenwelt sehen, die mißbrauchen diese Teile glatt als Ohrringe !!!


----------



## donak (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Sehen gut aus deine Chatterbaits, hast damit Erfolg auf Barsch, oder eher Hecht?


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hab mir vor einpaar Jahren mal zwei oder drei größere gebaut auf die gabs mal Hecht. Bei TU müssten noch Bilder sein.
Die neuen sind kleiner und mit unterschiedlichen Blättern, muß mal gucken welche den Barschen am besten gefallen.


----------



## Enorm (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ich bau eigentlich alles selbst, was ich benötige und m.M.n zu teuer ist #t

Als ich meine Rollen bespult habe, hab ich mir erstmal eine unverwüstliche Aufspulstation gebaut. Auf der kann ich die Schnurspule horizontal oder vertikal abwickeln und nutze die Rolle zum überspulen, somit ist gleich das richtige Wickelbild drauf.

Und das letzte was ich mir gebaut habe war eine Hakenbindestation wie es sie auch zu kaufen gibt. Nur hat meine einen Bruchteil davon gekostet und funktioniert grandios.

Auf Wunsch kann ich auch mal Bilder davon machen.


----------



## Torkel (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Immer her mit den Bildern


----------



## pennfanatic (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Bilder wären schön


----------



## Enorm (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ich hab das Bild der Hakenbindestation mal eingefügt. Von der Schnurspulstation muss ich noch ein Foto machen.


----------



## Dachfeger (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Sieht gut aus. Woraus hast du das gebaut bzw wo bekommt man sowas?


----------



## Enorm (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Das ist handelsübliches Aluprofil.
Gab es gegen einen Obolus in die Kaffekasse beim Schrotthändler.

So und hier mal die Schnurspulstation.


----------



## magut (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

sehen super aus deine 2 Teile:vik:echt toll gemacht!!!

LG
Mario


----------



## pennfanatic (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Enorm schrieb:


> Ich hab das Bild der Hakenbindestation mal eingefügt. Von der Schnurspulstation muss ich noch ein Foto machen.


Sehe leider kein Bild


----------



## Enorm (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

@pennfanatic Schaust Beitrag #79 an :g


@magut 
Danke   Irgendwie muss man sich ja beschäftigen, wenn man nicht gerade am Wasser ist.#t


----------



## pennfanatic (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ok, danke


----------



## Andal (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Enorm schrieb:


> Das ist handelsübliches Aluprofil.
> Gab es gegen einen Obolus in die Kaffekasse beim Schrotthändler.
> 
> So und hier mal die Schnurspulstation.



Nischt schlescht, Herr Spescht! #6#6#6


----------



## Hoffi (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

sehen so aus wie die aluprofile von bosch rexroth


----------



## Enorm (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Ja das D28 kommt hin. Beim anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher, gibt ja xtausend verschiedene Hersteller.


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Habe mir gerade einen Heckanker gebaut. Morgen kommt noch ordentliche Farbe drauf.

Gruß#h


----------



## pennfanatic (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Das blanke, Bild 2, sieht nach Edelstahl aus.
Täusche ich mich da?


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das blanke, Bild 2, sieht nach Edelstahl aus.
> Täusche ich mich da?



Nein, ist kein Edelstahl, sieht man doch im Bild 1.


----------



## pennfanatic (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Dann hast du das toll poliert.
Mit der drahtbürste?


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Oh oh, dann wäre ich jetzt noch lange nicht fertig. Mit einer Flex und Fächerscheiben geht das razfaz.


----------



## pennfanatic (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Sieht sehr gut aus.
Welche Farbe nutzt du gegen korrision?


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Erst mal Zinkspray und Morgen 2K Lack. Hält zwar nicht ewig aber reicht erst mal.


----------



## Slick (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Sieht gut aus.#6

Im 2ten Bild sieht man doch noch überall den Rost und Zunder.

Nix gegen deine handwerklichen Arbeiten.:q:q:q

Grüße


----------



## AndreiGeo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

das ist echt Toll. Sieht Super aus


----------



## -Nasenmann- (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Für den Winter habe ich mir mal ne Wurmzucht angelegt,mal sehen ob es klappt  habe in einer Ecke einen luftschlauch vom Aquarium eingeklebt um überflüssiges Wasser ablassen zu können.Desweiteren habe ich auf dem gesamten Boden ein Fliegengitter verklebt um eine gute Drainage zu gewährleisten.Sie Tiere habe ich mit samt Futter und entsprechender Erde im Netz bestellt


----------



## Maxthecat (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Moin !
Hatte ich mir auch im Frühjahr gebastelt aus den Styroporkisten . Eine für Tauwürmer und die andere für Dendrobena . Die Dendros haben sich schon gut vermehrt , die Tauwürmer natürlich nicht . Die habe ich nur zur Lagerung dort eingesetzt .

Über dem Auschnitt im Deckel musste aber auch noch Fliegengitter einkleben , sonst sind deine Würmer schnell ausgewandert aus der Box


----------



## -Nasenmann- (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Kann man etwas schlecht erkennen aber ist Gitter drüber


----------



## mascanho (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

So geht es auch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP_BK-W218c
Diese mit ungedüngte PH-Freie Bummenerde füllen. Alle 3 bis 5 Monate die Erde austauschen. Zum füttern tut auch Zucchini und Aubergine, die die Würmer offenbar sehr gern mögen.

Tipp für diejenigen, die keine Würmer kaufen wollen:
https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeltipps/tauwuermer-und-regenwuermer-fangen-tipps
Funktioniert echt gut.

Und zum Transport baut man sich einfach son 1Kg Joghurt Eimer'chen um.
Rundes Loch ausbohren, doppelseitiges Klebeband, Netzrolle von Tedi, Kick (1 Euro) oder sonst wo einkleben und fertig.


----------



## toddy (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Stopfen für Hülsen von Steckruten aus Heisskleber. Sind nicht hübsch aber absolut funktionell und die Herstellung ist idiotensicher. Wenn die doch mal verloren gehen hab ich in einer Minute nen neuen gemacht.
> 
> Generell alles mögliche aus Heisskleber, seit ich vor Ewigkeiten mal ein paar Kilo kostenlos bekam: besagte Stopfen, "Sbirolinos" (sinkt übrigens und eigentlich auch idiotensicher, aber super lästig zu bohren). Hab sogar mal kleine halbdurchsichtige "Wobbler" und "Zocker" draus geschnitzt aber nix gefangen und die Idee verworfen (blödes Material dafür)...man könnte sicher noch 100 andere Sachen draus basteln.
> 
> ...


Gute Ideen.
Meine zum Thema Heisskleber:Schwebender Jigkopf Einfach hinein in die Jiggussform wo eigentlich ja mit Blei gearbeitet Wird.
Zur Sicherheit etwas Siliconspray als Trennmittel.
Hat von Anfang an puper funktioniert u. ist top Als Beifänger beim Pilken.


----------



## west1 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hab gestern 2,3 Kg Dachdecker Blei in 16g - 22g Cheburashka- und 20g + 30g Dropshotbleie umgeformt.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Sehr nett - das erinnert mich daran das ich auch noch gießen muß.. .


----------



## Maxthecat (6. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Prima ,das spart Geld wenn man selber die Bleie gießt #6 .

Will ich auch machen demnächst mit Brandungs -Krallenblei in 170 und 200 gr. (für Nordsee ) . Also gegoogelt in D und nur bis 150 gr. gefunden oder die F 122 Gussform , die man aber noch etwas unbauen müsste wegen den Krallen .|kopfkrat

Also in der Bucht in UK geschaut . Tja , wo bei den Leuten in UK das Angeln ja Volkssport ist wurde ich fündig . Siehe da , es gibt sie dort zu kaufen .:vik: Von 3 bis 7 oz  die Formen , sogar gleich mit dem Zubehör , Drähte , Kunststoffschlauch dabei . So das man sich mit dem Set so ca. 50 Krallenbleie bauen kann , das Blei muss natürlich noch gekauft werden  .

Kostet so ca . 30 € mit Versand so ein komplettes Brandungs-Krallenblei - Gussform-Set !


----------



## Windelwilli (6. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Prima ,das spart Geld wenn man selber die Bleie gießt #6 .
> 
> Will ich auch machen demnächst mit Brandungs -Krallenblei in 170 und 200 gr. (für Nordsee ) . Also gegoogelt in D und nur bis 150 gr. gefunden oder die F 122 Gussform , die man aber noch etwas unbauen müsste wegen den Krallen .|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Hättest Du vielleicht einen Link zur Verkaufsseite?


----------



## Maxthecat (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Moin !
Geh auf ebay.com /uk und melde dich dort an . in der erweiterten Suche nach Verkäufer suchen : no1-fishing-tackle-online oder auch der : paulsanglingsupplies findest du verschiedene Gußformen von 3-7 oz .
Die Gußformen nennen sich Mould weights .

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DCA-3-6-...FISHIN-/122319966280?var=&hash=item62715ad31c

https://www.ebay.com/itm/6oz-FISHIN...LLERS-LOOPS-/120510032177?hash=item1c0ef52931

Ersatz : Long tail holders : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGTAIL...69831&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851#shpCntId


----------



## Windelwilli (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin !
> Geh auf ebay.com /uk und melde dich dort an . in der erweiterten Suche nach Verkäufer suchen : no1-fishing-tackle-online oder auch der : paulsanglingsupplies findest du verschiedene Gußformen von 3-7 oz .
> Die Gußformen nennen sich Mould weights .
> 
> ...


 
Klasse #6

Danke Dir! |wavey:


----------



## Maxthecat (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Bitte schön ! Bei dem hier bekommt man denn die Drähte für die Krallen und auch diese Plastikröllchen . Aufhänger für das Blei in Long Tail ebenfalls ,obwohl für die Krallen und die Long tail Halter kann man sich auch selbst anfertigen aus 2 Va WIG-Schweißdraht  

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROLLER-T...00-/251249456534?hash=item3a7fa27596#shpCntId

Für den Preis in GB bekommt man ja schon hier in den ne 1 kg Packung V2A WIG draht in 1,6 mm und evtl. 2,0-2,5 mm für den Aufhanger !#6

Der ist der einzige der es nach Germany günstig versendet , die anderen versenden zwar die Gussformen einzeln oder als Set ,nur das Zubehör wollen die wohl nicht versenden #d .


----------



## Maxthecat (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

So hier könnte man sich den V2a WIG Draht kaufen in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern und Menge . Für die Krallen und die Aufhänger der Brandungsblei , biegt man denn selber mit Kombi und Rundzange !

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Schweissdra...hash=item1a1c9922ca:m:mfHWbgMtql53zHPjkxJtpBg

Ich fertige mir diese Quick Links und Fast Links aus 1,6 mm V2a WIG Schweißdraht selber , die es von Gemini oder Breakaway teuer zu kaufen gibt .

Dazu gibt es mehrere Video's auf youtube von : sandmans tackle time wie man die verschiedenen Fast Links selber macht .

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sandmans+tackle+time

Er zeigt auch das Anfertigen von unterschiedlichen Rigs für Dorsch etc. .


----------



## Maxthecat (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Hi !
So habe gerade mal eins der gekauften Krallenbleie gemessen . Die Drahtstärke der Krallen 1,5 mm und die Stange mit Öse wo das Vorfach mit Wirbel oder Fastlink eingehängt wird ist 2,0 mm im Durchmesser .

Das geht also noch sehr gut zu biegen mit der Rundzange , wo denn bei einem ca. 15 cm Stück  2,0 mm V2a Draht an den Enden Oben und Unten eine Öse gebogen wird .

 Man kann aber auch an das Ende , was im Blei eingegossen wird einfach nur ein L biegen . Das zieht sich auch nicht wieder aus dem Blei raus .

Soll ja schon einigen passiert sein mit ihren selbst angefertigten Bleien , das beim Auswerfen nur das Blei sehr , sehr weit geflogen ist .;+ Der Rest hing denn noch am Vorfach dran .


----------



## west1 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Heute hab ich mir mal die hier gebastelt.


----------



## donak (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Sehen tip top aus!


----------



## magut (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Echt super gemacht#6#6
Vor allem wie die Köüfe schön beschichtet (ich nehm das mal an) sind:k
LG
Mario


----------



## Hering 58 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was Bastelt Ihr selbst*

Das ist echt Toll. Sieht Super aus.#6


----------

